# My little girl is 4!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My little Cleo is 4 years old today! The strangest thing has been happening - she's becoming the alpha cat. When Cali and Charlee jump on her and chase her and she usually screams, growls and runs. Lately, she's been wrestling with Cali!! And she always wins. Cali ends up in a submissive position. Of course, she still runs away to her favorite spot sometimes, too. But it's nice to see her standing up for herself. Shocked the little Calicos!! She was even chasing them through the house the other day, about 5 times through the house without stopping. Of course, nobody ever catches anybody, they're just playing.

She's my little pillow buddy and my empath cat, who knows when I'm upset and need some comfort. I don't know what I'd do without her. 
















This is an older picture, but Charlee's face cracks me up!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!  She getting something special like her own can of tuna?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's absolutely gorgeous! Happy Birthday Cleo :bday


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's getting some of the very delightful, rarely handed-out, dried salmon treats. Well, all the girls will get them. But she'll get extra. :grin:


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Cleo!! Hope you get lots of salmon treats and kisses to go with that!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Cleo!!! She is just gorgeous


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Happy birthday Cleo!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, beautiful Cleo-kitty!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Cleo!


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Cleo!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, you gorgeous fluff!!!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday Cleo kitty!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy birthday Cleo!!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cleo!!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cleo! :bday


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cleo! She is a beautiful girl and definitely one of my favorite Car Forum kitties!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She's beautiful! Happy Birthday Cleo!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Best wishes for the birthday girl arty (belated) - hope everyone is having a cozy weekend staying out of the cold and rain!!! 

Fran


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! It's *very* cold and rainy here. Had to do my laundry in the rain. But it's done and how I don't have to leave the house until Monday morning. And it's a short week!!! :grin:


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Hooray for short weeks!!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday, beautiful Cleo!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Little late but...happy 4th birthday lovely Cleo! I hope you got all the tuna and toys you could handle! :bday:blackcat

Marie, in that second pic Charlee's face is cute and hilarious all at the same time...I just love it when another kitty sneaks in the shot.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy belated birthday, Miss Cleo! Like your mama said, 4 is the new 3. 

Charlee looking out from the side reminds me of that squirrel that pops up in the couple's picture at the lake in Glacier National Park. Woops, were you guys taking pictures?


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I read this as * My little girl is 41.... *


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear CLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

happy birthday to you!


----------

